# jobs pathos



## Matt Ridings (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi folks , I,m moving to Pathos in October, and am seeking work , I,m a fully qaulified shoppfitter, so am able to do any kind of handy man work, also window cleaning ,garden maintainence, painting etc . Also I,m a fully qualified chef and have done bar work in the past , offering typical english food and anything else requierd. Any work considered . Many Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Welcome to the forum. Firstly I should point out that it is PAPHOS (PAFOS) not Pathos
Secondly in order to give you the best possible advice we need to know a little bit more about you. For instance are you single? Do you have dependant children?
Do you have any savings to see you through until such time as you might be lucky enough to find work?
Any advice you receive wil lbe dependant on the answers to these questions.

Kind regards 
Veronica


----------



## Matt Ridings (Aug 11, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Firstly I should point out that it is PAPHOS (PAFOS) not Pathos
> Secondly in order to give you the best possible advice we need to know a little bit more about you. For instance are you single? Do you have dependant children?
> ...



Apologise for the Paphos spelling, I,m over there on 25 September with my Mother, We are looking to rent a Villa for a year , She,s retirering, I,m single 42 years old have 2 grown up children who are staying with there mother but with frequent trips over I hope!! I,m solvent thank you very much so no pressure to find work just need to keep busy, Advise on Rentals would be good as I,m going through several Agencies at the moment. Also need to buy a car, so help with that would be good , Hope this answers your querries Matt


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Matt,
As you do not have any dependant children or need to find work immediately you have a better chance than many people of making a success of life here.
Give it a year to see how things work out. As you are intending to rent if things don't go as planned you will be in a good position to be able to return to the UK if needed.
I would recommend that you go for a cheap little runaround until you are sure that Cyprus is the right place for you.

Good luck
Veronica


----------

